# Problem mit den Mainboard: Debug LEDs leuchten nicht auf und CPU arbeitet nicht. Bildschirm bleibt schwarz.



## Renovatio_ (10. Juni 2012)

*Guten Tag zusammen,*

ich hatte gestern Versucht meine bestellten Komponenten zu einem System zu installieren. 
Das lief auch reibungslos ab, aber als ich das System dann nach Bedienungsanleitung startete schaltete sich das System kurz ab und darauf startete es wieder.
Daraufhin passiert mit dem System nichts weiteres, es kommen keine Signaltöne und die Debug LEDs, die zuvor noch Zahlen angezeigt haben sind aus. 
Des weiteren leuchtet neben dem ATX Stecker die CPU LED, laut Bedienungsanleitung heißt, dass ein Fehler beim CPU aufgetreten ist. Kann aber ausschließen das es am CPU liegt,
weil in einem anderen System der CPU wunderbar funktioniert. 
Wenn ich das Bios aufs zweite Bios wechsle dann schaltet sich das System nicht kurz aus, aber passieren tut trotzdem nichts. 
Wenn ich ein zweites System über die ROG Connect anschließe habe ich keinen Zugriff auf den Computer und kann auch nicht verändern, außer die Tabelle einsehen, die die Werte des
Systems aufzeichnet. 
Wenn ich mir die Tabelle anschaue dann bleibt der CPU die ganze Zeit bei 0 stehen. 

Das Mainboard wurde mit äußerster Vorsicht eingebaut und hatte genug Abstand zum Gehäuse durch die Abstandshalter. Ich bin mir auch sicher das ich alle Stromkabel verbunden habe.
Habe auch schon versucht das System mit nur einen Speicherriegel zu starten und hatte keinen Erfolg. Dann habe ich mir auch noch etliche Foren durchgelesen, habe aber leider 
nichts gefunden was mir helfen würde.

Mein System besteht aus:
Mainboard: Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z
Grafikkarte: Zotac Gtx 670 Amp Edition
Prozessor: Intel Core I7 2700k
Arbeitsspeicher: RipjawsX F3-17000CL11Q-16GBXL
Netzteil: Aerocool V12XT-700
Festplatte: Samsung 830 SSD
Gehäuse: Aerocool Strike X ST

Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir geholfen wird.

Falls Bilder benötigt werden füge ich sie bei, sobald jemand drum bittet, nur ob die viel helfen werde weiß ich nicht.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Renovatio


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Sind im Sockel alle Pins gerade ?


----------



## Renovatio_ (10. Juni 2012)

Ja die sind alle gerade.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Schon mal einen Cmos gemacht ? 

ist das Board neu oder gebraucht ?


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

Hast du andere RAM zum testen da?
Andere Grafikkarte?


----------



## Renovatio_ (10. Juni 2012)

Ja, hat leider auch nichts gebracht.

Ja habe einen anderen RAM und auch eine andere Grafikkarte da, aber das Austauschen hat auch nicht viel gebracht. Bzw hatte den selben Effekt.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Nimm nochmal die CPU aus dem sockel und setzte sie erneut ein.

bewirkt manchmal Wunder


----------



## Renovatio_ (10. Juni 2012)

Hoffe dann mal dass klappt, aber was ist mit den Debug LEDs, die leuchten gar nicht mehr, hat das was zu bedeuten?
Weil normal stehen die ja auf 00 wenn nichts ist, die sind aber aus.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Könnte sein das auch das Board einen weg hat


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Könnte sein das auch das Board einen weg hat


 
Das befürchte ich inzwischen.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Ich würde es auf jeden fall mal in der minimal Konfig. probieren

board
CPU 
Kühler 
einen ram riegel 
graka 
nt 

sonst nichts


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

Und bau das Mainboard mal aus und lege es auf einen Karton. Also außerhalb des Case anschließen und einschalten.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Ein Case war ja oben in meiner Liste auch nicht mit dabei


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

True Monkey schrieb:


> Ein Case war ja oben in meiner Liste auch nicht mit dabei


 
Du hast aber dann den Karton vergessen.


----------



## Renovatio_ (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn ich das System auf den Tisch aufbau brauche dann auch irgendwas Antistatisches unters Netzteil legen oder kann es so auf den Tisch.

CPU erneut rein rein zu legen bewirkt keine Veränderung.


----------



## Threshold (10. Juni 2012)

Ich würde den Mainboard Karton nehmen damit es 1. nicht platt auf den Tisch liegt und du 2. Dei Grafikkarte besser einbauen kannst.


----------



## MFZ (10. Juni 2012)

Renovatio_ schrieb:


> Wenn ich das System auf den Tisch aubau brauche dann auch irgentwas antistatisches unters Netzteil legen oder kann es so auf den Tisch.


 Netzteil kannst du hinlegen, wie du lustig bist.


----------



## Renovatio_ (10. Juni 2012)

Hat leider auch keinen Unterschied gemacht.
Sollte ich das Mainboard jetzt zum Händler bringen oder hat noch jemand eine Idee was ich machen könnte?

Schon mal vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Wenn du das Board in die RMA schicken willst ....kleinen Tip von mir 

Mach das nicht über den Händler sonder beantrage direkt bei Asus eine RMA Nr.
Dann dauert es statt 3 Monate nur 14 tage 

hier ...klick ....habe aber gerade gelesen das das nur geht wenn es den Händler nicht mehr gibt 

ich weiß schon warum ich keine Asus Boards mehr kaufe


----------



## Renovatio_ (10. Juni 2012)

Sind die Reperaturzeiten bei allen Händlern so lang oder ist das Abhängig von den Händlern?

Wird mir dann gesagt was defekt ist und ob ich das zahlen muss oder ob das die Garantie übernimmt?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Das liegt an Asus ....aber die behaupten immer was anderes und schieben den schwarzen Peter den Händlern zu ( sammeln RMA Ware bis sie alles auf einmal einschicken etc.)

Ob die Garantie greift sagt dann Asus ....solange keine mechanischen Beschädigungen (Kratzer, Pins verbogen etc.) auf dem Board sind sollte das aber problemlos funzen


----------



## Renovatio_ (10. Juni 2012)

Ok dann rufe ich morgen mal bei dem Händler an und schaue was er dazu sagt.

Falls das wirklich drei Monate dauern sollte bräuchte ich ein neues Mainboard, weil ich nächsten Monat das System startbereit brauche.

Welche Mainboards währen den Empfehlenswert?
Am besten eins was gut zu den restlichen Komponenten passt. Preislich bin ich mir nicht sicher was mir das wert ist, also ist erstmal jede Preisklasse erlaubt.


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

das hier ....

Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Sollte für alles reichen und ich kann dir dazu alles sagen 
Und unser Teamcaptain auch 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/o...ng-fuer-jedermann-auf-gigabyte-z77x-ud3h.html  (ist mit sandy dasselbe auf dem board)


----------



## Renovatio_ (10. Juni 2012)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Hat der Chipsatz Z77 die selben funktionen wie der Z78 oder gibt es da Unterschiede?


----------



## True Monkey (10. Juni 2012)

Du meinst sicherlich z 68 oder ?

Das z77 hat schon PCIe 3.0 und  natives USB 3.0 (für PCIe 3.0 ist allerdings eine Ivy nötig)
Kurzum das kann mehr wie das z68 und ist aktueller


----------



## Renovatio_ (12. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte gestern bei K&M Computers an und habe mein Problem dehnen geschildert.
Die haben mir gesagt, dass sie sich das aus der Nähe anschauen müssen um sagen zu können 
woran das Problem liegt. 
Dann habe ich sie darum gebeten mir alle Daten für den Versand und der Garantieleistung mir
per E-Mail zu zuschicken. 
Heute kam die E-Mail und sie wollen das ich ihnen das Mainboard, den CPU und den Arbeitsspeicher 
zuschicken soll. Dabei habe ich nur das Mainboard bei denen gekauft.
Muss ich denen den CPU und den Arbeitsspeicher auch zuschicken, obwohl ich diese nicht dort 
gekauft habe. 
Die E-Mail war auch sehr dürftig.

Geschrieben haben sie:

"Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

K&M Computers Augsburg
Bei der Jakobskirche 3
86152 Augsburg

Das einzige was wir von ihnen brauchen ist Mainboard, CPU und arbeitspeicher.


sollten sie noch fragen haben, stehen wir ihnen gerne zu verfügung."



Schon wegen den ganzen Fehler wird mir ganz mulmig dabei.


Ich weiß nicht wie ich darauf reagieren soll und möchte ungern den CPU und den Arbeitsspeicher zu schicken und auch nicht wirklich das Mainboard.

Ich habe auch keine Möglichkeit zu der Filiale zu gehen. Was soll ich jetzt machen?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2012)

CPU und rams würde ich denen auf keinen Fall schicken den sowas sollte die selber da haben 

Wie lange hast du jetzt das Board ? 
Wenn es noch keine 14 tage sind schick ihnen das Board und tritt einfach vom Kauf zurück und sie sollen dir das geld zurück überweisen.

Dann bestell woanders ein neues und gut ist.


----------



## Renovatio_ (12. Juni 2012)

Das Board ist schon etwas älter als 6 Monate, aber unbenutzt und hatte es auch nur gekauft weil mein aktuelles System rapide langsamer wurde, hatte aber eine andere Ursache.
Hatte dann zum Anfang dieses Monats gedacht ich baue mir ein zweites System, damit ich das andere System zu Hause stehen lassen kann.


----------



## True Monkey (12. Juni 2012)

Dann ruf die an und erklär denen das die das mit der CPU und den rams knicken können da du das solange auf einem andern Board nutzten willst.

Die sollen einfach die RMA bearbeiten und fertig


----------

